# any?



## Lyxen (Feb 22, 2009)

hey are there like any FA accounts that are dedicated bands,, not just one person making trax, but like an FA account with more than one member in it


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 22, 2009)

EDIT: Err, nevermind, I obviously don't know what I'm talking about. 

There is http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dramaarmada/ at least, they're fun. :3


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 22, 2009)

dood, what? only one band on this entire site!


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 22, 2009)

There was a user called something like "Mud Sweat and Ears", but that page doesn't seem to have any submissions so I couldn't tell you. You won't find dedicated galleries for bands, but many musicians post music from their groups. Look around.


----------

